# Does cold spring=poor mushroom season



## fingletang (Apr 16, 2014)

I have been hunting morels for several years casually. Does a cold spring equate to a poor mushroom harvest? I know last spring was very warm and those suckers were everywhere.

What do you experts have to say on this cold weather? What would Al Gore say? Global warming!! Lol


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey watch it...if it wasn't for Al we wouldn't have the internet.LOL

When the weather is cooler the season tends to be longer which I like
When the weather is warmer the flushes tend to be on top of each other (Blacks and Blonds) at the same time.

The weather we don't want come spring is low RH below 60% and winds for long periods of time. Happy Hunting


----------

